# Need a product from U.S.



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Have a favor to ask....... I need a product from a U.S. pharmacy that I can't get here in Quebec, nor have it delivered without paying a high shipping fee. It's called Oasis Dry Mouth and is sold in several places in the U.S. Here is a link: www.oasisdrymouth.com

My dry mouth, due to medications, is so bad, that I have a water bottle attached to my hip and/or chew gum and eat mints all day long. I work in a store and have to have things by my side because when I get into a long discussion with customers, as is the nature of my job at the pet health food store, I end up having my lips stick to my teeth and mouth so dry that I cough. It's a royal pain! :frusty:

This Oasis Dry Mouth has great reviews and isn't at all costly. Is there someone that is going to National that wouldn't mind picking up a these items for me, and I'll pay you back as soon as we meet up? You could even print out the coupon they have at their site, though don't do it for me, as I dont' care about the savings.

These are the items I'd like - the Moisturizing Spray and the Moisturizing Mouthwash and they are about $7-$9 each. They can be found, according to their website, at Walgreens, CVS, Walmart pharmacies, Target, Costco......

I would be very grateful! Thanks for letting me know if you can help. :biggrin1:

P.S. if I could, there'd be a ton of things I'd love to get from Pet Edge too, but that might require I rent a TRUCK to get me home!!! ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj Walgreens is right up the street from me, I can stop and see if they have it and bring it to the National with me. That's just next week Wahoooo, I am getting excited.

How many of each would you like, dont worry about space because I am going to need extra space coming home for all the auction items I win oh and the quilt as well LOL.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was going to offer to buy and ship to you too...but hand delivering to nationals is a perfect way to go. Let me know if for some reason that does not work out.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, ladies! I appreciate your offers to help. Leeann, I will PM you with the details then. They are small items so shouldnt' take much room. Oh yeah, right. YOU'RE getting the quilt, huh? Sure. :biggrin1:

Omg, I have SO many things to do before the trip and I have to work 4 days. It's not fair!!!


----------

